# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿Que trucos de magia impresionan mas a las mujeres?

## Zizou Angel

Hola a todos!

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro y me ha gustado mucho. Especialmente el poder disfrutar del bello arte de la magia, y claro, alegrando, sorprendiendo y entreteniendo a la gente que aprecia nuestro trabajo.

Hace menos de una semana que me inicio en este mundo fascinante de la magia, soy un AVEN, no sé si algunos de ustedes lo son, en pocas palabras un seductor de mujeres, y ahora mi pregunta es...

Puede que sea algo rara o chistosa porque no todos los seres humanos tienen gustos iguales, sin embargo, quiero leer sus opiniones. Merci Beaucoup!

¿Qué trucos de magia impresionan mas a las MUJERES? 

See ya later!

----------


## raul938

creeo que los mismo que a los hombre,digo yo no se,si se que se les puede forzar con cosas diferente y tal pero que les guste mas no se decirte un saludo.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si aprendes solo magia para ligar te quedaras en un truquero

----------


## Voidmain

Recuerdo que hace ya un tiempo alguien como tú entró pidiendo lo mismo. Me picó la curiosidad, y me informé al respecto.

La pregunta no, pero lo que me resulta chistoso es como os etiquetais lo seguidores de esa especie de doctrina sobre el ligoteo :P. 
Me apena ver como empleais juegos de mentalismo con una presentación y charlas de lo más chapuceras para impresionar a vuestras "víctimas". 
Y ya no hablo de lo feo (por no usar términos más descalificativos) de vuestros alardeos publicando en foros esas grandes hazañas durante las "cacerías". 

Todo esto lo digo refiriéndome a la comunidad a la que perteneces, o por lo menos a la impresión que me quedó tras visitar vuestros foros y darme un paseo por vuestras webs. Posiblemente tú no seas así, no lo se.

Respondiendo ya a tu pregunta, te responderé yo con otra, y luego con un sermón. Ya verás que divertido  :Wink1: 

Dices que "no todos los seres humanos tienen gustos iguales". Cuanta razón llevas, si señor. 
Pero a continuación preguntas "¿Qué trucos de magia impresionan más a las mujeres?".
Por tanto, si las mujeres comparten los mismos gustos en cuestión de magia, ¿excluyes a estas del grupo "seres humanos"?. 
No, no creo que esa sea tu intención. Pero puede que así veas claro lo absurdo de tu pregunta. No existe un común denominador. Por lo mismo que el rosa no es el color favorito de todas las mujeres, ni Bustamante su cantante preferido.

Si de veras te interesa el tema de la magia, olvídate por ahora de tu objetivo: ligar, y céntrate en uno más básico: aprender. A medida que adquieras conocimientos y los asimiles, podrás ir orientando tu magia hacia el campo que desees. Como si quieres dedicarte a hacer de trilero en alguna plaza de tu ciudad, pues el uso que hagas de la magia depende solamente de tí. 
Eso sí, preparate para estudiar y dedicarle horas, o como bien dice Ritxi, te quedarás en un mero truquero. 

Y ya para terminar... un apunte. No tengo ni idea de tu edad, pero yo tengo 30 añitos. Hago magia (bueno, lo intento), toco la guitarra y soy informático. Nunca he ligado realizando un juego de cartas, tocando una canción romática, ni arreglando el pc de ninguna fémina. Puede ser un aderezo que te distinga de los que te rodean, pero no creo que sean un factor decisivo. Si aprendes magia, hazlo por un motivo más elevado, por favor. O terminarás viendola como una herramienta y por tanto desmereciendo un arte demasiado infravalorado. Para ligar, te va a servir de lo mismo aprendender a tocar un instrumento, pintar lienzos o esculpir piedra caliza.

Suerte.

----------


## Thetxaild

Impresionante, un seductor de mujeres, ya me diras como la haces.
En cuanto al mejor efecto para impresionar a las mujeres, que quieres
que te diga, ni idea,no llevo tanto tiempo aprendiendo (que no haciendo) magia
como para saberlo, pero lo que de verdad les impresiona es un hombre
hecho y derecho y no creo que con un par de trucos aprendidos a todo correr
antes de salir un sabado de cacería se consiga impresionar a una mujer
hasta el punto de quedar seducida por tus "encantos".

En fin, que suerte poder decir de uno mismo soy un "seductor".

Agur

----------


## azegarra

bueno, yo no se porque aprendi o empece con la magia luego de 13 años de casado, asi que  a la unica que le puedo hacer juegos "para ligar", es a mi esposa.
Cada vez que tengo la oportunidad y aprendo un juego que ella no conoce, se lo presento de una manera muy romantica.

Por ejemplo Incauto tramposo, se la presnte com "en busca del amor", y al final le digo que no, , que el amor siempre estuvo en todas partes y levanto las cartas iguales, y a veces me parece que es mas que un ramo de rosas.

La ambiciosa, se la presento como nuestro amor a prueba de balas, que simpre sale a flote pese a que muchos quisieran que este dentro del monton.

EL triunfo, como que la carta representa a ella y la voy a buscar hasta encontrarla, aunque este todo el mundo en caos y desorden.

Y asi..., Hace poco le hice la rutina de bolas de esponja y al final se transforman en un corazon,

Una vez me consegui dos piedras en forma de corazon, y las produje una de su pecho y le dije que ahora es mio, y luego de un momento que se emociono, produje otra desde mi pecho, y llego al climax, si tocarla.

Y nunca la preparo la charla con ella,, siempre la improviso, y es porque en ese momento me sale la inspiracion.

En fin para las mujeres :Confused: , dejame recordar..., si hubiese sido mago, quiza hubiese producido de la nada un ramo de rosas.

----------


## Tereso

Luego después de este post no se aceptan comentarios quejandose del rumbo del foro...

Si quieres ligar, mi hermano, aquí no es el lugar para aprender. Y este no es un comentario con acritud, es solamente para pedir un poco de sentido común.

----------


## angelilliks

Yo desde que soy mago ligo el doble que cuando era profano: antes no logaba nada y ahora no ligo nada de nada  :Lol: 

En serio, tampoco tiene nada de malo usar la magia para ligar, lo malo sería que la única motivación que tuvieras en la magia fuera la de ligar.

----------


## david_dtr

Un juego bien echo impresiona a cualquiera, yo cada vez que aprendo uno se lo presento a mi novia y ella me da el visto bueno y la mayoria de veces la dejo con la sonrisa en la boca y alucinando

----------


## Weiz

Tampoco tiene por qué ser necesariamente malo que su única ambición en el mundo de la magia sea conquistar mujeres. Lo malo es que no vaya a dedicarle a la magia el tiempo que se merece.

Hacer magia, diga la gente lo que diga, tiene  efectos beneficiosos a la hora de relacionarte socialmente, (y por consecuente, si se intenta, de ligar), porque haciendo magia a la gente, te relacionas, coges confianza en ti mismo (cuando lo haces bien, y cuando no pues aprendes de tus errores). Una parte de la magia es también el saber hablar, moverse, proyectar tu presencia, y en definitiva, ganar un cierto carisma, que ayuda un montón a la hora de acercarte a un desconocido o desconocida y entablar una conversación. Entiendo que los más puristas piensen que "aprender magia para ligar desvirtua el arte" pero yo no lo veo asi. La magia es un arte, pero no todos los magos son artistas, ni por ello son menos magos. Hay gente que utiliza la magia como un medio, ya sea para ligar, para ganar dinero, o para hacerse un hueco en reuniones sociales, igual que hay gente que hace caricaturas en la calle, o vende sus cuadros, o hace un retrato de la mujer a la que quiere conquistar, y no creo que eso sea pervertir en ningun aspecto el arte. Si lo hace bien, mejor que haga magia para ligar que toda la gente que solo lo hace para poner videos en youtube para que la gente les diga que son "la leche" aunque realmente cualquiera que entienda un poco ve que son malos y faltos de práctica.

Respecto al tema del hilo, creo que el tipo de magia que te interesa es la que realiza David Stone, asi que comprate sus libros o alguno de sus dvd's y prepárate para pasarte muuuuuuucho tiempo de práctica antes de realizar cualquiera de los efectos más básicos que enseña. Eso si, es una magia muy de cerca, muy vistosa, y muchas veces puedes ver como el mismo Stone "liga" o "flirtea" con una dama en las performances. 

Suerte, te va a hacer falta.

----------


## magikko

¿Magia para ligar? ¿Por que no? Los magos somos sexis!! Hay pintores que pintan para enamorar!

Somos misteriosos, simpaticos, hacemos cosas imposibles, somos arreglados y hasta un poco metrosexuales, tenemos manos limpias y bonitas y ni hablar de los movimientos delicados de las manos!

Una sonrisa coqueta, una voz profunda dando una orden, una mirada que incremente la tención antes del climax... una impeclable tecnica.. una delicadeza adictiva con las manos..

Enamoradas!!!!


Aun que bueno, eso nunca lo hago, mi corazon tiene dueña... y talves solo con ella ocurra..

La chepis tiene unas cejas de ensueño... las amo...

Al final, ella hace mas magia que un Vernon elevado a la millonesima potencia.

----------


## bubhosh

Te juro que no llego a entender que tiene que ver con la magia.
No te ofendas, por ahi soy yo que llevo solo dos meses en esto y todavia hablo desde mi ignorancia pero se me ocurre que si sos feo por mas que hagas magia vas a estar escaso de mujeres.
Salu2

----------


## magikko

El punto al que me refiero no es iniciarse en la magia para ligar, el punto es es que no veo mal que un mago utilize su magia para ligar...

Feo o guapo no importa: Hay guapos que en 5 minutos aburren o la chicas se dan cuenta de que son unos huecos y hay feos que somos simpaticos, inteligentes, graciosos, amigos etc..

¿Utilizar la magia para ligar? ¿Aprobechar nuestro papel de magos para conquistar un corazón? mmmm por que no! ya lo dije: Somos sexys!

¿Aprender magia para luego ligar?Ahí si, se me hace un camino muuuuy lento (de aquí a que nos salga el primer efecto bien aquella se se habrá encontrado a otro)


Magos del mundo! a conquistar corazones!

----------


## anacrin

Pero, no eramos los magos noveles, los que por culpa de los nervios, nos sudaban las manos, nuestro vocabulario se convierte en escaso, y nuestra voz tartamudea. Pues con mas razon, esto se agrava intentando impresionar a una mujer, no?

Venga, el mejor truco para seducir. Se tu mismo, y decid cosas que realmente se sientan en ese momento, y compartid emociones.

Sin mas, un saludo.

----------


## Ritxi

Tienes razón es lo más sutil que he visto en mi vida

Lo he tenido que mirar 2 veces para entenderlo

----------


## Shade

> Yo sé uno que te irá de perlas, sobre todo porque es muy sutil, y tiene un contenido poético que pocos logran alcanzar. http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/568
> 
> ¡Suerte!


Jajajajajja, perdón por el post sin sentido, pero tenía que comentar. AlfonsoSHCD te nombro culpable de que mi jefe me ha echado una mirada de odio por largar una carcajada increible!!

Espectacular el efecto, sutilisimo y sirve para seducir 100% garantizado.

P.D.: Entrando en el tema... si para ligar te hace falta magia... mal vamos, no digo que no te pueda servir el ser mago para ligar. Pero no HACIENDO MAGIA, sino porque después de 8 años que llevo en ella, mucha de mi vergüenza ha desaparecido (por no decir casi toda la verguenza). Pero no por averiguar la carta a alguien, hacer una levitación, una predicción, desapariciones o lo que quieras... si la chica/mujer en cuestión te coge manía, no tienes nada que hacer.

----------


## Nanito

un buen forzaje a la cama con un juego de bolas chinas y la dama se ruboriza seguro...

----------


## Gambit

Tengo un amigo que se dedica al mundo de la magia y le he visto miles de veces usar juegos para ligar... pero de ahí a que simplemente aprendas para eso... chico, te debe de ir muy mal la vida en este aspecto.

Pese a todo, lo poco que sé de cartomagia me dice que la presentación es muy importante, y me parece bastante lógico pensar que el juego en cuestión da lo mismo, lo que importa es que tu le des al juego una presentación que logre embaucar a la víctima, sobretodo que sepas darle un tono picaresco, si eres un soso olvídate chico, y dedícate a las mujeres de pago.

Yo por suerte, sólo tengo una mujer a la que atraer (asi me gusta Jose, ganando puntos con el cuñado).

----------


## Ritxi

2 puntos colega!!

----------


## bubhosh

> ...y dedícate a las mujeres de pago...


Que son mas faciles que años de practica y practica. y mas divertidas :P

----------


## Mago Aranda

hacer magia para ligar ?me has dejado ( sin palabras )

----------


## Kwirk

Oh vaya, este es mi primer post, pues... un saludo antes de nada.

En mi modesta opinión el k un mago ligue o no no depende del truco k haga, sino del carisma, de la picardía y todas esas cosas con las k se liga sin cartas de por medio. K las cartas te pueden servir de gancho? Eso ya es otro tema, y depende de como te lo montes.
Luego respecto a k a un hombre gusten más unos trucos y a una mujer otros... cada persona es un mundo, no creo k dependa del sexo, sino más bien de la personalidad, pero básicamente lo que yo me he encontrado hasta ahora es gente k se toman los trucos como un reto o una burla k les lanza el cartomago y gente k sencillamente se relaja y disfruta.

----------


## CroW

> Recuerdo que hace ya un tiempo alguien como tú entró pidiendo lo mismo. Me picó la curiosidad, y me informé al respecto.
> 
> La pregunta no, pero lo que me resulta chistoso es como os etiquetais lo seguidores de esa especie de doctrina sobre el ligoteo :P. 
> Me apena ver como empleais juegos de mentalismo con una presentación y charlas de lo más chapuceras para impresionar a vuestras "víctimas". 
> Y ya no hablo de lo feo (por no usar términos más descalificativos) de vuestros alardeos publicando en foros esas grandes hazañas durante las "cacerías". 
> 
> Todo esto lo digo refiriéndome a la comunidad a la que perteneces, o por lo menos a la impresión que me quedó tras visitar vuestros foros y darme un paseo por vuestras webs. Posiblemente tú no seas así, no lo se.
> 
> Respondiendo ya a tu pregunta, te responderé yo con otra, y luego con un sermón. Ya verás que divertido 
> ...


Aca ya esta todo explicado... Salvo que yo no cohinsido en algo...

*No es lo mismo, y te explico porque. Los magos, somos jugadores de ventaja (y seguramente los mas avanzados sabran a que me refiero), en un juego de cartas, de monedas, o de lo que sea... Somos jugadores de ventajas... y en un juego de seduccion, creo yo, que tenemos mucha mas ventaja y posivilidades, que alguien que toca un clarinete (perdon si hay alguien que toque el clarinete aca, nada personal, es solo un ejemplo), sea por medio de apuestas, por medio de sorprender a la mujer. El arte de la magia sorprende y llama mucho la atencion. Ejemplo(?:
Pone a un tipo a esculpir piedra caliza en una peatonal de temporada de pleno mar del plata... y no lo mira ni el loro... Ahora... pone a un mago haciendo la aparicion del elefante, arre flashero =P, bueno no, pero va a atraer mas gente y por ende mas mujeres... Si es eso lo que se busca* 

Aclaro que por mi parte, no es asi, ni, como vos dijiste, veo la magia solo como una herramienta, como bien dijiste, y es lo que recominedo, estudiar para aprender... *no para ligar*, sacarte 10 millones de callos en las manos empalmando una moneda, recogiendo cartas del suelo a cada rato, practicando una floritura, como todo el mundo que practico la magia seriamente... etc. Una vez aprendido, utilizarla donde se vea mas conveniente, si como fuente de salida laboral, o como hobby, como espectador o como animador, si se presenta una oportunidad con una chica... etc. Pero... la magia no es solamente para ligar y lo que no te recominedo es estudiar solo para ello... hay un monton de millones de cosas mucho mas importantes para ella y mucho mas hermosas...




> Que son mas faciles que años de practica y practica. y mas divertidas :P


+1 a eso :P
-------------------------
Bueno, nada mas que decir...

Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## Magnano

Amén Voidmain

----------


## rafa cama

Bueno, visto el tipo de hilos que consigune movimiento, esto va a ser una de "si no puedes con ellos, únete".

Cuando tenía 15-16 años me dije: Tocando la guitarra ligo más, seguro...

Estudié, toqué y canté en 3 o cuatro grupos, e incluso llegué a trabajar de profesor de guitarra durante un tiempo.

Para ligar: 0&#37; de efectividad.

¿Quizás con algo más en plan intelectual? Dando imagen de escritor...

Resultado: varios libros publicados (por alguno de los cuales incluso cobré algún dinero) y dos editoriales desaparecidas.

Para ligar: 0% de efectividad.

Ya está... la magia...

Resultado: Hasta el momento, van saliendo actuaciones.

Para ligar: 0% de efectividad.

Afortunadamente, en el interín, conocí a mi mejor mitad (la niña de mis ojos) y poco a poco, pasito a pasito, con mi forma de ser, mostrándome tal y como soy, sin tapujos, sin esconder nada, sin aparentar nada, sin dármelas de nada, preocupándome por ella, haciéndole ver que podía contar conmigo siempre, conociéndonos poco a poco, desarrollando complicidad, etc., etc...

Efectividad: 100%. Resultado excepcional.

La magia es para lo que es.

----------


## Ritxi

Despúes de lo añadido por Rafa, creo que poco más se puede aportar a este post.

----------


## maximus

¡Vamos a ver!

Vamos a decir las cosas como realmente son. Si uno estudia o intenta aprender magia para ligar, sinceramente, se ha equivocado y anda como que muy errado.
 Ahora bien, si uno aprende magia y/o la estudia como una afición, profesión etc., y en algún momento dado hace uso de ello (no como algo habitual) para impresionar, seducir o agradar a alguien, pues sinceramente, ¿qué hay de malo en ello?
Creo que cualquiera que pretende seducir alguien, puede hablar, apuntar, comentar e incluso demostrar aquello que sabe hacer. Es humano. 
Ahora eso sí,  no debe de ser el principal instrumento o argumento para intentar ligar. Con esto sólo te garantizo que no te comes un rosco.

Salu2

----------


## espuni

Lo que hay que ver... desde luego si lo que querias es escandalizar lo estas consiguiendo. Eso si tu idea de la magia deja mucho que desear en mi opinion.

----------


## Ritxi

Tampoco no creo que este leyendo las respuestas.
Si te fijas solo tiene este mensaje

----------


## CroW

> Tampoco no creo que este leyendo las respuestas.
> Si te fijas solo tiene este mensaje


y eso qe tiene qe ver? :O

----------


## Ravenous

Nada ,habría sido mejor que hubiera mirado la última actividad, que fue exactamente 10-16-2008 06:20 PM, un minuto después de escribir este mensaje.

----------


## magicpasion

los trucos de gran impacto como 2 transformaciones ...bueno eso creo yo   jeje

----------


## magicpasion

ah... CASI ME OLVIDO el de el beso en la carta solo que debes comprar el maso trucado o algoo asi y en la historia dices que las cartas se an enamorado y que como a todos los hombres se les nota

----------

